# Car Hire UK Excess Insurance



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi. I am going to Scotland the last week of this month (October) and intend to hire a car at the airport for one week.

I always turn down the usually exhorbitant offer of paying the Excess which will cover you for "all damage to the car".

Then of course at the back of my mind is Should I have paid it? What if something does happen to it? (Nothing has with the cars I have hired to date).

However I,m sure I read a couple of years ago that you can actually buy a short term insurance cover at a much less expensive rate from a "normal" insurance company.

Can anyone verify this and if so are there any companies in Spain which would offer such a policy.

Many Thanks in advance for any advise/help offered.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The van we hired in UK to bring our stuff to Spain suffered slightly (it was brand new - Ouch!) when I had to manoeuvre in a tight space to get onto the petrol pumps - we had CDW. A car we had hired previously, SWMBO reversed into a pillar in an underground carpark (in blind-spot) - we had CDW. In both cases, it was an unfamiliar vehicle in an unfamiliar location - both excellent criteria for having a mishap. 

They are our experiences - take your pick, save a bit by not having CDW and potentially pay out thousands, or pay a little and avoid the possibility of paying out thousands.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jamtart98 said:


> Hi. I am going to Scotland the last week of this month (October) and intend to hire a car at the airport for one week.
> 
> I always turn down the usually exhorbitant offer of paying the Excess which will cover you for "all damage to the car".
> 
> ...


Friends of ours have this sort of policy but I don't have any details - so it IS possible from UK for world-wide travel.

However, some companies will accept this insurance and some don't. If you go this route, it's best to check if they accept it first.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Look on that site that Martin (something) who does his money saving spot on UK Breakfast TV.
On that site you will find info about where to buy the insurance you need, info about the issue & costing a good deal less than the hire company charge.


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

Yes we have an annual policy with a company - sorry I'm working at the moment and don't have details to hand. But it was through a link on moneysavingexpert and was about £35 for an annual policy. Much cheaper than paying the hirer at the point of purchase!!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Rockpea said:


> Yes we have an annual policy with a company - sorry I'm working at the moment and don't have details to hand. But it was through a link on moneysavingexpert and was about £35 for an annual policy. Much cheaper than paying the hirer at the point of purchase!!


Yes that's the site I was thinking about.


----------



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

That is excellent advice and just the sort of thing I,m looking for.

Thanks again.


----------

